# Neu in Köln



## Philmn (4. Februar 2017)

Hallo! Als Neu-Kölner bin ich auf der Suche, nach Leuten, die Lust haben, mir ein paar etwas anspruchsvollere Trails zu zeigen, insbesondere Enduro- oder DH-lastige Geschichten in der Umgebung! Gerne Rösrath, Forsbach etc.

Vielleicht finden sich ja ein paar Mitfahrer!

Grüße!


----------



## Trekki (5. Februar 2017)

Wilkommen hier in KBU.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philmn (5. Februar 2017)

Danke!


----------



## Trekki (5. Februar 2017)

Liegt die Eifel für Dich noch in der Umgebung? Rund um Altenahr gibt es einiges für das Enduro.


Wenn Du etwas Geduld hast, kommen sicher LMB Touren in dem Gebiet.

-trekki


----------



## Philmn (5. Februar 2017)

hey!

Danke vielmals! Hört sich sehr gut an, bin nur mit Nahverkehr unterwegs, kein Auto. Aber das sollte kein allzugroßes Problem sein.


----------



## Trekki (5. Februar 2017)

Die Ahrtalbahn RB30 fährt von Bonn bis Altenahr. Von Köln aus musst Du dann in Bonn oder Remagen umsteigen.


----------



## AndH (19. Februar 2017)

Ich bin auch neu in Köln, fahre ein Canyon spectral ex und suche auch noch Enduro Trails! Hätte jemand Interesse mal zusammen zu fahren und ein paar trails zu zeigen?


----------



## Trekki (19. Februar 2017)

Willkommen in KBU (Köln, Bonn und Umgebung). Die KBUler sind sehr tolerant, jede Radmarke darf mitfahren.
Für Touren siehe auch meine Antwort #4. Zur Zeit ist es allerdings etwas schwierig, der Schnee und das Eis sind gerade geschmolzen und die Wege entsprechend matischig. Daher ist zur Zeit das Angebot etwas dünn.


----------



## myxor (19. Februar 2017)

Ich bin eigentlich nicht aus der Ecke Köln bin aber privat und beruflich alle paar Wochen mal bei euch in der Gegend und dann fahre ich meist um Burscheid herum bei der Dhünntalsperre. Dort gibts auch einige schöne Trails. Ich würde mich freuen wenn man auch mal mit anderen fahren könnte


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. Februar 2017)

Stellt euch doch mal ein bisschen ausführlicher vor.


----------



## AndH (19. Februar 2017)

myxor schrieb:


> Ich bin eigentlich nicht aus der Ecke Köln bin aber privat und beruflich alle paar Wochen mal bei euch in der Gegend und dann fahre ich meist um Burscheid herum bei der Dhünntalsperre. Dort gibts auch einige schöne Trails. Ich würde mich freuen wenn man auch mal mit anderen fahren könnte



Das hört sich doch gut an, wollte sowieso mal in die Gegend rund um Leverkusen/ Bergisch Gladbach! Wie ich sehe fährst du auch ein spectral ex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## myxor (19. Februar 2017)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Stellt euch doch mal ein bisschen ausführlicher vor.



Naaaa gut. 
Marco, 30 aus Ostwestfalen/Nordsauerland 



AndH schrieb:


> Das hört sich doch gut an, wollte sowieso mal in die Gegend rund um Leverkusen/ Bergisch Gladbach! Wie ich sehe fährst du auch ein spectral ex



Japp seit Anfang des Jahres, bisher sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. Februar 2017)

Bei Interesse kann ich dich gerne mal um Hennef guiden. Alles weitere dann bitte per PN. Gruß, Rene.


----------



## Schildbürger (20. Februar 2017)

Hier gibt es ein paar Tourenvorschläge:
https://www.frosthelm.de/trails/trails_im_bergischen/index_ger.html
https://www.frosthelm.de/trails/trails_in_koeln/index_ger.html


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. Februar 2017)

Meist lässt sich das elegant per PN regeln.  Freu(t) mich!


----------



## Boris-C (24. Februar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
ich wohne in Köln Höhenhaus und mache gelegentlich von zu Hause aus (Enduro-)Touren Richtung Bergisches Land. 
Die kleine Runde geht bis Schildgen/Nussbaum und zurück (ich schätze knapp unter 20km, aber in Nussbaum kann man sich ja verausgaben).
Die grosse Runde bis Dabringhausen und zurück gut 80km.
Streckenmässig abwechslungsreich Waldweg, Singletrail und auch ein paar spassige Einlagen.

Nach Höhenhaus kommt man zB mit der S-Bahn S11.
Wenn mal jemand mitfahren will bitte gerne melden!


----------



## Michael13 (24. Februar 2017)

Opladener Bhfsbiker fahren auch in Burscheid, Glüder, Altenberg usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (2. März 2017)

Wir fahren quasi jeden Sonntag ab Altenberg "Touren". Dabei geht es bergauf meist extrem gemütlich zu und bergab flotter und anspruchsvoller. Strava, GPSies etc. sehen wir gar nicht gerne. Ein fröhlicher, rücksichtsvoller und freundlicher Umgang mit allen Waldnutzern ist so ein bisschen Vorraussetzung. Funktionierende Bremsen und ein Helm auch, hehe. Aber sonst sind wir ganz nett. Lustige neue Leute nehmen wir immer wieder gerne mit. Start ist meisten gegen 10:00 Uhr. Dauer 3 - 5 h. Alles weitere bei Interesse gerne via PN.

Im Wald sehe ich ungefähr so aus, falls man sich mal zufällig trifft:



Also die dicke Blonde mit dem leichten Damenbart.


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. März 2017)

Morgen Gravity Zwo beim Sascha, bin gespannt ob man sich _quer_fliegt..

#Wiedererkennung


----------



## derAndre (4. März 2017)

Ich bin morgen nicht dabei aber wenn ich in Altenberg starte, sehen wir uns sicher am Parkplatz. Ich treffe Sascha und seine Gruppen dort recht häufig.


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. März 2017)

Melde mich mal per PN bei dir. Muss sprungtechnisch aber noch üben, bei Kickern plus 50cm...


----------



## derAndre (5. März 2017)

Ich lasse hin und wieder auch mal Luft von unten an die Reifen, damit die nicht schimmeln aber so richtig sprunglastig ist Gegend ja nicht und Kicker größer 50 cm muss mann schon ein bisschen suchen. Aber meld Dich gerne mal.

Ich hab Dich heute Morgen übrigens gesehen denke ich (so viele gelbe Votec fahren ja vermutlich nicht durchs Bergische) . Aber das war so viel los, da wollten wir schnell weg vom Parkplatz. Wie war der Kurs?


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. März 2017)

Heja....  Jo, habe auch noch kein zweites...zumindest im südlichen NRW gesehen...  wir waren eine ganz coole, homogene Gruppe und Sascha hat das jotjemaht. 
Das gute dran ist, man (ich; die Andre-en bestimmt auch) hat danach immer noch ein Stück mehr Motivation und probiert noch mehr.
Ein Hagelschauer im mittleren Teil des DH hat dann auch eine schöne "Schmelz-Schoko-Suppe" unter den Reifen gebildet. Das war dann schon interessant...hat allen sehr viel Spaß gemacht.
Und allein das zählt! Spaß.
Grüße und ich meld mich mal.


----------



## AndH (9. Mai 2017)

Hätte am Sonntag jemand Zeit und Lust was zu starten? Suche noch Mitbiker, die einem evt. das ein oder andere rund um Köln zeigen könnten!


----------



## sun909 (9. Mai 2017)

Muttertag, ist schlecht 

Grüsse


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. Mai 2017)

Ich kann etwas ab Hennef, 10.30 Uhr, anbieten. 
Wer Interesse hat, bitte per PN melden.


----------



## Michael13 (10. Mai 2017)

AndH schrieb:


> Hätte am Sonntag jemand Zeit und Lust was zu starten? Suche noch Mitbiker, die einem evt. das ein oder andere rund um Köln zeigen könnten!



Wïr fahren So um 10.00Uhrab Bhf Opladen

Bikergruß
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fully_Nils (10. Mai 2017)

Liebe Bikebegeisterte, guten Abend,
bin neu aus Paderborn nach Köln Bilderstöckchen gezogen und suche jetzt in der Umgebung Auslauf für mich und meinen Freerider. 
Das Semesterticket der Uni Köln erlaubt mir, ein Fahrrad mitzunehmen (ab 19Uhr sowie am We eine weitere Person), daher wäre ich erstmal interessiert, Trails zu testen, die mit den Öffentlichen erreichbar sind. Ansonsten würde ich meinen Punto voll packen.

Fährt jemand an diesem Wochenende, 12-14. Mai und hat noch einen Platz im Train frei? 

Grüße, Nils


----------



## Michael13 (12. Mai 2017)

Fully_Nils schrieb:


> Liebe Bikebegeisterte, guten Abend,
> bin neu aus Paderborn nach Köln Bilderstöckchen gezogen und suche jetzt in der Umgebung Auslauf für mich und meinen Freerider.
> Das Semesterticket der Uni Köln erlaubt mir, ein Fahrrad mitzunehmen (ab 19Uhr sowie am We eine weitere Person), daher wäre ich erstmal interessiert, Trails zu testen, die mit den Öffentlichen erreichbar sind. Ansonsten würde ich meinen Punto voll packen.
> 
> ...




....wie bereits gepostet Sonntags 10.00 Uhr Bhf Opladen (steht auch im LMB)


----------



## Lakritzfan (12. Mai 2017)

Erneutes Draufhinweisen machts nicht attraktiver. Es sei denn man will auf dem ewigen Sonntagsfotogedöns dabei sein. Aber da ist der Fremdschämfaktor einfach zu hoch


----------



## Michael13 (12. Mai 2017)

Kein Problem, wer nicht will fährt halt allein


----------



## Lakritzfan (12. Mai 2017)

Nein, allein fährt man deswegen nicht. Gibt ja genug Möglichkeiten hier in Kontakt zu kommen.


----------



## Schildbürger (13. Mai 2017)

Es wird keiner genötigt auf dem Gruppenfoto dabei zu sein, es besteht die Möglichkeit "Anonym" mit zu fahren.
Ein einfaches "Hallo" am Treffpunkt genügt...


----------



## Snowcrash (1. Juni 2017)

Ist ja weder hier im Unterforum noch im LMB viel los in letzter Zeit, ungewöhnlich für die Jahreszeit. Falls irgendwer morgen oder übermorgen einfach mal Bock auf 'ne Runde durch den Grüngürtel hat, kann er sich ja melden. Wirklich anspruchsvoll ist das vielleicht nicht, macht aber durchaus Spaß. Gibt auch durchaus die ein oder andere interessante Stelle. Vielleicht setze ich für nächste Woche auch mal was ins LMB.

Oder wie wäre mit einer Fahrgemeinschaft in die Eifel? Das SchönerTagTicket für 44€ lohnt sich schon ab 3-5 Leuten richtig.


----------



## Nilson1982 (8. Juli 2017)

Hallo,
Ich bin auch neu hier in Köln und suche noch nette Leute mit denen man sich zum biken (enduro) treffen kann. Kurse Info zur meiner Person : ich bin 35 und bike schon seit dem Ich 15 Jahre bin. In der letzen Zeit bin nicht so häufig zum biken gekommen da ich Papa geworden bin würde gerne wieder anfangen und suche nette lustige Leute die mir die schönen Trails in der Umgebung zeigen möchten.

Lg


----------



## sun909 (9. Juli 2017)

Nilson1982 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich bin auch neu hier in Köln und suche noch nette Leute mit denen man sich zum biken (enduro) treffen kann. Kurse Info zur meiner Person : ich bin 35 und bike schon seit dem Ich 15 Jahre bin. In der letzen Zeit bin nicht so häufig zum biken gekommen da ich Papa geworden bin würde gerne wieder anfangen und suche nette lustige Leute die mir die schönen Trails in der Umgebung zeigen möchten.
> 
> Lg



Wenn du ein Auto hast, gibt es schöne Spots außerhalb Kölns 

Ohne Auto ist es ein wenig eingeschränkt mangels HM... im Grüngürtel gibt es aber paar ganz nette Sachen für eine Feierabendrunde.

Kannst dich eine der DIMB-Touren gerne mal anschließen, wir fahren gerne mal technischer.

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snowcrash (9. Juli 2017)

Na ja, im Enduro-Bereich gibt es im Grüngürtel nicht wirklich viel. Man ist mit dem Rad allerdings recht schnell im Bergischen, da finden ja auch regelmäßig Touren statt (Leverkusen, Opladen, etc.). Auch andere Gegenden, wie das Siebengebirge, sind mit dem Rad erreichbar, da kommen dann aber schon einige Tageskilometer zusammen.


----------



## Nilson1982 (9. Juli 2017)

sun909 schrieb:


> Wenn du ein Auto hast, gibt es schöne Spots außerhalb Kölns
> 
> Ohne Auto ist es ein wenig eingeschränkt mangels HM... im Grüngürtel gibt es aber paar ganz nette Sachen für eine Feierabendrunde.
> 
> ...



Hi,
Danke für die Info ... Ja ein Auto habe ich wo das Rad rein passt  

Ich werde mir das mal anschauen und und eine Tour mitmachen ... ich fahre auch germe technische Touren.

Grüsse


----------

